# TOTUG Meeting this Sunday April 15



## BarCol (Apr 11, 2007)

Can't rememebr if Roy posted this but there will be a TOTUG meeting, Sunday April 15, 2:00 to 4:30 or so York Reception Centre. http://www.yorkreceptioncentre.com/ 
Hope all of you can make it and share your travel stories!!


----------



## Dori (Apr 11, 2007)

Barb, we are all looking forward to seeing you.

Dori


----------



## BarCol (Apr 11, 2007)

Dori - sad to say but David and I can't be there this meeting   as we are moving our daughter, Cate, home from university this weekend.. I am trying to put together a pictoral diary and update of "The Family Collinson" over the past 6 months for the meeting (as well as having new name tags all printed out to send to Bob Greenhalgh to take to the meeting)  

But rest assured, things are going okay - in fact much better than we or anyone could have foreseen in October. Jeff and David are home - David has returned to work and Jeff is in rehab at the Toronto Rehabilitation Institute, neuro-rehab facility at Rumsey Centre for physio and ocupational therapy twice a week, The other days he goes to the gym here in Newmarket and reads, rests and is starting to think about taking a distance learning course. He is walking (pretty much without a limp) and talking and driving the car. He still has residual weakness on his right side, but it is not that bad, and if you had never met Jeff you really wouldn't realize what he's been through. So he (and we) are very very lucky and very very grateful to all our friends for their many kindnesses.


----------



## Harmina (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Barb, so glad to hear that Jeff is making such great progress - that is very good news! We will miss you on Sunday, however will look forward to your pictorial diary. You always do such a great job with the slides. Take care. I am sure you will be so relieved to have your little family back together under one roof.


----------



## Dori (Apr 12, 2007)

Barb, I'm sorry that you won't be able to attend, but I am thrilled to hear that Jeff is so far along on the road to recovery.  We all think of you and your family, and continue to send prayers and good thoughts.

Dori


----------



## CSB (Apr 12, 2007)

*How many degrees of separation?*

Barb I am so happy to hear about Jeff doing so well.  Sorry we will miss seeing you at the meeting. 

I was hoping to tell you about a conversation that we had about Jeff last sunday. My husband and I were visiting a cousin named Brenda and we were talking about children living far away from their family and issues related to that. Brenda talked about the son of someone she works with being injured very badly in a car crash in Australia. I realized that it had to be Jeff! Small world - Brenda works with David.


----------



## BarCol (Apr 12, 2007)

*6 degress is quite correct*

It is a very small world and that's amazing to hear..I delivered to pictoral essay to Bob Greenhalgh tonight - so hopefully it will be there on Saturday and we;'ll look forward tos eeing everyone in the Fall - but please not between November 10 and Noov 23 when we will be away (big surprise there eh??)


----------

